# favorite vangelis songs ever?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I really like alpha but this is an instrumental , but for a song whit Jon anderson i would says italian song, since Jon anderson sing like a real italian maybe better than some italians themselve.*When i hear the song everything perfect the pretty melodie, the very special voice of Jon anderson
he almost sing like a woman but it's fantastic.

But the thing whit vangelis is that so many songs are that good you can't possibly have an absolute favorite.

:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jon and Vangelis - I hear you now. Came in at #60 in my countdown of favourite pop/rock songs.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not a Vangelis expert, but I really like

L'enfant from Opera Sauvage 

And I too really like Jon Anderson's voice, but I only know his work from Yes, not his collaboration with Vangelis.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

"Movement 1" from Mythodea is one of my favorites. I love the drum cadence that's characteristic of some of his other music, like "Conquest of Paradise" from 1492, another favorite.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I liked his 666 album with Aphrodite's Child—one of the best prog albums ever. All his other stuff is just cinematic new age fluff.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

To me *Blade Runner* is by far the best thing he has done, also for its atmosphere, sweet melancholy and isolation-in-a-huge-futuristic-city kind of vibe. I like the entire soundtrack as originally released and some pieces from the extra discs on the 25th anniversary edition. If I had to choose:
Wait for Me
Rachel's Song 
Blade Runner Blues
Memories of Green
Blade Runner (End Titles)
Desolation Path
Sweet Solitude

some other tracks I like:
Spiral
Pulstar
Theme From Antarctica
Hymne
Soil Festivities Movement 1
Mythodea Movement 2 & 9


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Morimur said:


> I liked his 666 album with Aphrodite's Child-one of the best prog albums ever. All his other stuff is just cinematic new age fluff.


Heaven and Hell is far from a new age album. But most of his stuff after was new age.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

At the moment, Creation Du Monde from _L'Apocalypse Des Animaux_ (1973) is a favourite, and a close second is Antarctica Echoes from _Antarctica_. But this will change.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Of Vangelis' solo work, one of my favourite single tracks is "Chung Kuo" which opens the 'China' album. As a solo album, I think I still like 'Heaven & Hell' best - he was doing the synths + monks thing years before Enigma was even born 
As a song in the traditional sense, collaborating with Jon Anderson, I really like "Love Is" from 'Short Stories'.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Isn't there on the board like some 5 threads about Vangelis so far?


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*vangelis*

I absolutely love Ill find my way home, and Jon Anderson does a great dance albeit just with his arms.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

For me, anything with Jon Anderson singing is sublime!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me none; .........


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2016)

To The Unknown Man and Dervish D. Both off Spiral.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Morimur said:


> I liked his 666 album with Aphrodite's Child-one of the best prog albums ever. All his other stuff is just cinematic new age fluff.


Sorry, can't follow you on this one this time. I've been listening to the first two songs, absolutely horribly, and the third one with the four horses has a kind of mysticism that strikes me as artificial and quite outdated ('lambs opening seals' and so forth). I also don't like the way the not very interesting guitar solo's are all nicely following up on eachother. The choirs are terrible etc. So in my opinion 666 also can qualify as cinematic new age fluff.

I think there's nothing I really like about Vangelis. He had some doubts about himself too as I read on Wikipedia he himself believes he opened the door to untalented musicians making very boring music.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I like Main Sequence and Nucleogenesis from Albedo 0.39, also the whole Beauborg album, and the main Heaven and Hell longer instrumentals. Also, the first duet him and Anderson did from that album, "So Long Ago, So Clear."


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

My favourites are

"*Creation du monde*" from _L'apocalypse des animaux_,

"*Reve*" from _Opera sauvage_,

the first movement of_* Soil festivities*_

and the fifth movement of _*El Greco*_.


----------



## Sharu1 (Nov 12, 2016)

My favourite has to be To the Unknown Man.

I have a question though... my mom used to listen to Vangelis 30 years ago, and is trying to remember the name of one of his songs that she used to love. The only description she has of it is that it has a beautiful trumpet melody (she described it as a solo) and she says it used to "absolutely send her", it was so beautiful. It would be in a pre-1986 album. I can't think of what it could be. Anyone else?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Sharu1 said:


> My favourite has to be To the Unknown Man.
> 
> I have a question though... my mom used to listen to Vangelis 30 years ago, and is trying to remember the name of one of his songs that she used to love. The only description she has of it is that it has a beautiful trumpet melody (she described it as a solo) and she says it used to "absolutely send her", it was so beautiful. It would be in a pre-1986 album. I can't think of what it could be. Anyone else?


Sounds like Main Sequence or Pulsar or Nucleogenesis 1/2 from Albedo 0 39.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Sharu1 said:


> My favourite has to be To the Unknown Man.
> 
> I have a question though... my mom used to listen to Vangelis 30 years ago, and is trying to remember the name of one of his songs that she used to love. The only description she has of it is that it has a beautiful trumpet melody (she described it as a solo) and she says it used to "absolutely send her", it was so beautiful. It would be in a pre-1986 album. I can't think of what it could be. Anyone else?


This is going to be quite a stretch here, but it may have been a track from the 1982 New American Orchestra album that covered _Blade Runner._ They used acoustical instruments to approximate the sounds of Vangelis' synthesised soundtrack. For many years this version was the only one available (outside of bootlegs) to the public. The whole _Blade Runner_ soundtrack dispute, between Vangelis and Warners put off the release of the original soundtrack until 1994. You mentioned a trumpet solo, and so this came to mind. I actually enjoy the NAO version of this soundtrack (it has been widely disparaged by purists), because some of the more "blues" tracks, such as "Memories of Green" and "Blade Runner Blues" sound more authentic to my ears.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Vangelis has a new album out called Rosetta.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosetta_(Vangelis_album)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Vangelis has a new album out called Rosetta.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosetta_(Vangelis_album)


I'll have to go give that one a listen. But it seems to me that a lot of Vangelis' work of the past decade has been rather lacking in melodic interest. Don't know why; he used to be able to come up with quite beguiling melodies; nowadays it's all big synth orchestra and choral effect, but little that is particularly memorable.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

brianvds said:


> I'll have to go give that one a listen. But it seems to me that a lot of Vangelis' work of the past decade has been rather lacking in melodic interest. Don't know why; he used to be able to come up with quite beguiling melodies; nowadays it's all big synth orchestra and choral effect, but little that is particularly memorable.


Yes this goes for the new album as well (gave it a quick listen on youtube). It''s a kind of cinematic atmospheric music with a big sound. Too active to be called ambient, but nothing memorable in terms of melody either. There is a spontaneous quality to it that I like.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Albedo 0.39 and Heaven and Hell - can't go wrong with those. Maybe a bit of 1492 as well.. I absolutely adore Vangelis.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Yes this goes for the new album as well (gave it a quick listen on youtube). It''s a kind of cinematic atmospheric music with a big sound. Too active to be called ambient, but nothing memorable in terms of melody either. There is a spontaneous quality to it that I like.


Apparently a lot of Vangelis' work is improvised. The new album has some nice bits of melody here and there, but not all that much. Perhaps in the future, Vangelis' current work will be called his third period, a la Beethoven, and they will note that his fans were somewhat bewildered by it.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I loved Vangelis for as long I can remember. He is one of those musicians who can say everything with so little, while there are so many musicians out there who can't say anything with too much. 
I still didn't find time to listen to his latest Rosetta release.


----------

